# Anchor Worm ! - Please Help



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends !

I just found that one of my Largest Dominant Fronts has an anchor worm attached to its tail fin. Please help if there is any medicine that can treat the tank and kill the anchor worms. Please help me, I'm really very upset and afraid...

Kindly advice...
Thanks and Regards
Kush


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Friends, will methylene blue kill anchor worms ? Its the only medication available here...


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

I would try Clout, however it will melt your plants so you would need to have a hospital treatment tank. For large anchor worms it is easier to remove the anchor worm by hand. Methylene blue won't do much for you. If it is really bad you can try salt baths.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Check out this link:

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.fish-medonline.com/images/anchorworm1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.fish-medonline.com/anchorworm&usg=__WdVBWprR3GWIVZ1t3jYZGjBBUhE=&h=311&w=429&sz=27&hl=en&start=3&tbnid=oCCtsmrwNEFSIM:&tbnh=91&tbnw=126&prev=/images%3Fq%3Danchor%2Bworm%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Prazi Pro.


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Friends !

Thanks for the help and replies... I'm getting Waterlife Parazin - Any ideas if its good ?


----------

